

Advanced Redis Tutorials - iamtrk
https://github.com/iamtrk/advanced-redis

======
vasquque
I was hopping to see like this
[http://tarantool.org/doc/book/replication/index.html?highlig...](http://tarantool.org/doc/book/replication/index.html?highlight=replication)
but for redis.

------
pan69
That's taking the term "tutorial" quite loosely...

~~~
itamarhaber
Also the term "advanced"... :) But it looks WIP so maybe it'll pick up

